# Mollie Pregnancy



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

About 6 months ago I had three silver mollie females get "hit" unintentionally, it's now been 3 months since any fry. The females are doing fine and show no signs of being pregnant.I know that one encounter with a male can result in as many as eight litters.My question is after 3 months of no litters are they safe to use in my little breeding program?The females are about three and a half years old so time is starting to become an issue.Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would think you could breed them with who you want now.I have never heard of them holding and not giving birth every month.But you are correct that some livebearers don't need to see a male for months to give birth.


----------

